# Haunt's Belfry 2013



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The garage theme this year was Madame Leota's seance room.










Animated rocking chair, Leota, tambourine and bell









Animated bookcase









Animated Ouija board









Unliving Portrait - Living Nightmare


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That portrait is really something. I like how you do a lot without taking up a lot of space.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the little unexpected scares you have with the books, tambourine, and Ouija board. Very spooky effect and great for startling people when they're looking at something else.

The fireplace is beautiful and a perfect complement to the unliving portrait


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome job Haunti!!!!! It's different and original. I love the sudden movement of the props. The unliving portrait is cool. Thanx for sharing!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You created great atmosphere and the portrait over the mantel is chilling!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW! I LOVE how you set the scene and mood with so many perfect details everywhere! Beautifully done!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like the entire set up. I especially like the unliving portrait. Lots of details to see. Very nice!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a cool haunt Haunti....! I really like your vision for the over all look and feel....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice use of space, love the fire place and the picture too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I must have missed this when you posted Haunti - love it! The whole scene is a wonderful collection of props. Well done!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Great set-up - gives me ideas since I have a similar space in my barn for this year... Thanks!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Fantastic! What a great hack of the spirit ball, at least, I think it is a hack? Great work combining all of the effects into a coherent show!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

studiokraft said:


> Fantastic! What a great hack of the spirit ball, at least, I think it is a hack? Great work combining all of the effects into a coherent show!


Thanks everyone!
Yes, the spirit ball was a hack using a BooBox. That way the off set weight motor on the tambourine and the solenoid striking the bell could be timed with the dialogue.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I enjoyed your setup. May I ask how you mounted your monitor, or stabilized it vertically for the haunt portait?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

SCEYEDOC said:


> I enjoyed your setup. May I ask how you mounted your monitor, or stabilized it vertically for the haunt portait?


I didn't use a monitor. It's a projector screen mounted in a frame with the image projected from the front.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Certainly fooled me. Great job!


----------

